# HostingCon 2015?



## iWF-Jacob (Jun 8, 2015)

Is anyone heading down to HostingCon 2015 San Diego? Our company has been going for many years, however I've personally never been and have been given the opportunity to go -- yay or nay, is it worth the time or it just a place to sink some change?


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll be going this year, already have my tickets


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jun 8, 2015)

We'll be attending as well.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 8, 2015)

Good for networking drinking with others in the industry.


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (Jun 8, 2015)

I will be there.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 8, 2015)

If someone wants to pay the plane fair I am happy to attend 

I spent my available budget on WHD USA this year, so unless something crazy happens and someone wants to pay for me to fly to the west coast, I am not sure it is doable for me.

San Diego is nice this time of the year though.  Makes me remember back to Linux World in 2000 in San Francisco when I met Linus Torvalds and Patrick Volkerding in person... ahh the memories.

Cheers!


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 8, 2015)

I shall be there!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 8, 2015)

@ItsChrisG Now I really want to go, so I can dump a few bottles of beer over your head for being a total asshole with my Slicebox migration.  BTW, the most horribly handled migration in my career in this industry was dealing with Fevvo, you and your method of purchasing customers and then practically extorting them when moving them to your services.  I don't know how long you have been in this business, but if you treat all your customers the way you treated me during that process I find it hard to believe people enjoy dealing with you.

Please don't reply with your bullshit excuses, no one wants to hear it.  Take it as a bit of constructive criticism that you need to improve the way you handle such migrations and lets call it that.

Sorry for the off topic, but this has been bothering me for a week now and felt it needed said.

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Jun 8, 2015)

Seems like HostingCon should also offer a boxing ring for feud disputes as well...


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Seems like HostingCon should also offer a boxing ring for feud disputes as well...


Only if Robert Clarke, ChrisK and the Clamhost persona corner ItsChrisG.

Edited since Clarke said any drama did not include him / won't be attending...


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll pass this year and probably every year... unless it happened to fall around the first week of July, you can forget it.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 9, 2015)

Possibly going to this also been before it's pretty good just make sure and be there for the Sunday bar crawl.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 9, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> @ItsChrisG Now I really want to go, so I can dump a few bottles of beer over your head for being a total asshole with my Slicebox migration.  BTW, the most horribly handled migration in my career in this industry was dealing with Fevvo, you and your method of purchasing customers and then practically extorting them when moving them to your services.  I don't know how long you have been in this business, but if you treat all your customers the way you treated me during that process I find it hard to believe people enjoy dealing with you.
> 
> Please don't reply with your bullshit excuses, no one wants to hear it.  Take it as a bit of constructive criticism that you need to improve the way you handle such migrations and lets call it that.
> 
> ...


I don't know who you are, but I hope you enjoyed yourself.  opcorn:

As I probably told you (because I can guess the amount you were paying), the servers were not being renewed and you were to get your data off and leave.

Now cry me a river because you truly believed a $27/month server was going to be feasible long term - HINT - he wasnt selling off Vegas and shutting it down because it bought him steak 3 times a day.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 9, 2015)

@ItsChrisG You obviously can't read either, so let me spell this out for you.  Has nothing to do with feasible, has to do with being a human being and understanding how to be kind to someone especially when they are in a situation they didn't ask to be in.  You basically bought the assets and then told all the customers to go fuck them selves without any notice AT ALL from you or Slicebox that this is how you were going to handle things.  As I stated before, *YOU are an ASSHOLE* and *you treated your customers like DIRT*. This is the problem, not the fact you didn't want to renew or whatever the fuck your whiny excuse is for your poor behavior.  You will soon find as you continue to treat people like shit that karma has a way of sneaking up on you.  God forbid you treat someone with kindness and respect, you know, the things all people deserve in new situations.  Obviously your parents failed at teaching you this concept.

*TL;DR:*

Most don't care about whether or not you were going to allow them to renew the product, *but kidnapping their server 2 weeks into a month contract and then instead of giving them network access and IP addresses like was promised by the Slicebox owner, after a week you finally contacted customers and FORCED them to download their whole server over some shit VPN you setup that wouldn't go over 3M/sec to anywhere.*  Once again, you treating people and at the time, "potential customers", like total and utter SHIT.  You were not helpful, you did not even speak kindly in your e-mails, you just acted like an arrogant fuck wit and told me, basically, live with it and go fuck my self. Ohh, and if I did want to renew with you (and who would after this type of treatment?) I had to pay you $69/month and that was the ONLY way you would do what you were already obligated to in my contract, rack the server and give it appropriate ip addresses.

Rama from Slicebox even said to me in an e-mail,* "They have stopped responding to me after repeated requests.", "Swiftnode never said they will dishonor the clients and if so I would have not done the transfer."*

*Bottom line, you are a shitty host and a shitty person to deal with.  I think your above response seals this fact for anyone who didn't know before.*

Cheers!


----------



## MartinD (Jun 9, 2015)

Topic.


Stay on it.


kthxbai.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome, well I suppose I'll head on down then! Just purchased my pass and plane tickets -- unfortunately the hotel is already totally booked, anyone have suggestions for other hotels?


----------

